# shotgun names



## bojiducker (Jun 18, 2009)

What's your shotgun's name??

I need to name the new SX3 and need some ideas.

My last (now retired) shotgun's name was Moses (cause I was leading the birds to the promised land).


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

"The", as in "I'm taking the BPS", "I'm taking the 870", "I'm taking the Red Label"...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

You should here all the names I have for my Guns everytime I miss. But I can't post them on here


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Until recently I would just say, "I'm taking the SX3 out for some fun." Now I've been catching myself saying, "Im going out with the Black Cloud Flaming Duck Cooker". :koolaid: Can I get a Hell Yeah?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The gun :koolaid:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have never named a shotgun, but I have named a couple rifles. My prairie dog gun is named Misty and my 45-70 is the Pumpkin Launcher.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't have a name for my shot gun, but I affectionately refer to it as the flu shot. A buddy of mine and guide in Nebraska has MAW roughly etched into the stock of his Super Black Eagle. Migratory Assault Weapon!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

The BPS has many nicknames like ole bertha,little blacky, or smoke.

To date the 935 has yet to go hunting with me. and known as the moosy. as in moosburg. could possibly call it the want to be big gun. as in 12 ga bore on a 10 ga barrel.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

3" 12 ga Model 12 - Meat n the pot
3 1/2" Citori - Sky Rake
3" 870 - Boomstick
Savage 410 - Tweeter
NEF 17 - zipster
Marlin 39A 22 - old school
Rem 222 - the deuce
Custom 257 ackley - the ack
Model 54 270 win - Grandpa
Model 70 300 win mag - Cannon
Lee Sht Enfield 303 British - old yellar


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh man, what a great thread!

My 20 gauge 870 is named Big Birtha

My 12 gauge 870 is named Big Brutis

My pair of Beretta Urika's model 391's are called Spootnick #1 and Spootnick#2. My friend named them that because he said they could knock out the lunar lander up in orbit!

If you go to gofoxpro and click onto "most viewed" in the photo section you will see a photo of what Spootnick #1 can do. The guy who is holding the crow that looks like he had a cannonball shot through him is the fella that gave my Beretta's there names.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

i have only named one gun, it was a BPS. I named it "metric ton"

heaviest dang gun I have ever owned. It feels like it weighs as much as my SBE2 and old 1200 combined.


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

Preheater. When I pull it up, there ready for the oven.


----------

